# Ear wax constantly building up



## happypoppy (Aug 29, 2012)

Our dear little Hav Chloe has been rather healthy up till now. This year she has had 2 ear infections, for which she had antibiotics but it seems to be an on-going problem. As each day her ears are full of wax the outer side feels sandy. I asked the Vet if it could be ear mite but he says it's not. 

Does anyone know what could be causing this or have any ideas what I might be able to do?


----------



## happypoppy (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your quick reply, I have wondered about that but I am not sure how to go about finding out what.
I feed her a mix of dry and moist food I stay away from Beef and try to keep wheat at a minimum so her diet is manly chicken, lamb.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure ... but I DO know that my hav is VERY allergic to chicken ...
hopefully you can figure something out soon! ear infections are NO fun for anyone!!


----------



## happypoppy (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you I will chat with the Vet,and get a allergy test done for her. It seems strange she is almost 8 years old and till now hasn't had any real problems and I have feed her the same food all this time. (Most of it has chicken so maybe) 
No matter we will work on this I cant bear to see her not so happy.


----------

